

Ask: Anybody wants .net freelancer/partner or a creative enthusiast? - thinknet

On HN I rairly see people looking for C#/.net dev/freelancer and I feel sad as my expertise is in MS stack. This is not to say that I have not touched other languages; I've worked on php, python (a bit), Java and I'm very good with javascript. But since I have been working in companies with MS stack as primary development platform, I have become quite efficient in it – so I want to use those skills. FYI, I have developed apps ranging from Window services, forms and ASP.NET MVc3; I'm excellent with Sql Server – normalize design/stored procedures.
The most important thing is that I don't afrade to take challenging stuff – be it a mishmash of different stacks or learning something completely new.
So anybody wants to have a chat for something exciting to work on? Anybody? shoot me petershah89 (gmail)
======
youngdev
Where are you located? We can use a partner for our .net project.

P.S. Put your email in your profile.

~~~
thinknet
it's petershah89 [at] gmail. I'm based in India.

~~~
youngdev
Will drop you an email shortly.

